# Ludwig Göransson discusses Mandalorian score



## Brian99 (Jun 16, 2020)

For any Disney+ subscribers, the latest episode of Disney Gallery interviews Ludwig Göransson and he discusses the score for The Mandalorian. It's a pretty good watch.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jun 16, 2020)

That score really grows on me.
What I wanted at first was John Williams style. 'Cause that's Star Wars, right?

But I would have been wrong. The music perfectly suits the vibe of the show.


----------



## philamelian (Jun 19, 2020)

Yes definitely, it suits the mood so well. In its essence it is a western in Star Wars universe. Score is quite intimate in a way and supporting the feel of being in between the ordinary folks. Yeah maybe not so ordinary


----------



## Jay Panikkar (Jun 19, 2020)

Ludwig Göransson is awesome. I love the western flavour of the Mandalorian series in general, and the soundtrack. After a garbage trilogy, the Mandalorian rekindled the "magic" of Star Wars for me; it pulls in so many things from the Star Wars extended universe which previously only lived within novels and video games.

My favourite track from the series:




That transition at 1:18...


----------



## babylonwaves (Jun 19, 2020)

his music is super inspiring.


----------



## Consona (Jun 19, 2020)

Do really need another thread for this? We have his Mandalorian thread already...


----------



## Brian99 (Jun 19, 2020)

Consona said:


> Do really need another thread for this? We have his Mandalorian thread already...



This was just to let people know that there was a show on Disney+ with him discussing his score. If you think this was an unnecessary thread then don't bump it.


----------



## KEM (Jul 4, 2020)

Just watched this the other day, Ludwig might now be my favorite composer ever, he just does the right thing every time, there’s so many amazing tracks from the first season that I could post.

I suspect that in 20 years or so Ludwig will be considered the greatest modern film composer, honestly he might already be...


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Aug 14, 2020)

Another interview:









‘The Mandalorian’: How Ludwig Göransson’s Retro-Futuristic Score Created a New ‘Star Wars’ Mystique


The Oscar-winning Swedish composer channeled samurai movies, spaghetti westerns, and John Williams for a new musical vision.




www.indiewire.com


----------

